
Tuning The JVM For Unusual Uses - fogus
http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2009/09/tuning-jvm-for-unusual-uses-have-some.html
======
akadruid
I enjoyed the article; I would also normally enjoy the images alongside it,
but in this case I found them really jarring and the fact that the article
does not even make any mention of why they are there which left me wondering
if I'd missed some subtle point. In the end I think they just spoiled the
article.

~~~
hammerdr
As interested as I am in the material, I can't read this article. I can't give
the author my mindshare if he's going to include pointless illustrations of
that nature in his article.

~~~
nerds-central
The scary thought is this - if I had not put in the pictures - would you have
ever come across my post? I suspect not - which illustrates some disturbing
truths about humanity.

------
pmiller2
I was amused by the fact that the author drew a lot of his conclusions based
on his experience with a COBOL -> JVM compiler. I wonder if
-DontCompileHugeMethods is useful with other JVM-based languages?

~~~
nerds-central
That will depend on the language. I think I pretty much covered that point.

